

Ask HN: Looking for Creative Partner to SEO startup with 2K+ users - kushti

SEO startup launched half a year ago changes founders list to grow rapidly. 2K+ users already onboard, some money going arrives. You have to pay $5K to get 50%. US residency is preferable, but I'm outside US. 
A project is written in Ruby, so ideal candidate is skilled Ruby/Rails developer with some knowledge in marketing/startups and SEO. But it's not a must to be ideal ) My mail is kushtech (@) yahoo{.}com
======
dgunn
It may be a language issue, but I'm not sure what this means. Can you explain
this more clearly?

~~~
kushti
I try. My partner leave me alone and wants $5K for his share. It's not a good
choice to develop a project alone. So I'm looking for partner to grow it up.
At now my service has 2000+ members (+50 last week) / 2000+ sites onboard +
some cashflow. It's ready to going from beta stage to the stable foundation.
Please email me for URL + financial stats.

